# White Coats/Parkas



## qep11 (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi All-
I am in the market for a new uninsulated white coat/parka for this spring to wear over my camo- I thought Chris brought this topic up a few years ago- but couldn't find it!!! Anyway- would you guys please provide some suggestions- What's your favorite??? When I lived in SD we always used blinds but hunting the south in wheat...its pretty hard to hide a finisher Thanks for your time-


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

if you have a uniform place in your town hit them up for old butcher coats they work great and are warm too


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I like the one I got from Cabelas it will last forever!!!! I always keep some tyvek suits in the trailer incase someone forgets to bring whites.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

If you have a army surplus store near by try military over whites, cheap,and you can wear them over any clothing. Lee


----------



## remidog (Oct 15, 2008)

Ill second the tyvek suits, even though the one i have is small it still works and i got them for free from work until i got layed off 2 days ago. but luckily i got 2 of them still lol


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Butcher coats, lab coats, military surplus, ebay, XXL white zip-up sweatshirt will all work.

I too keep a case a tyveks on hand for the guys that "forget" because they want to lay in the blind they cant hide in the field. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm stocking up on tyvek suits this spring as well. They don't last too long but we don't lay on the ground often either.

Here's one of the best prices I've found:

http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/pro ... nkles.html


----------



## bird builder (Apr 23, 2008)

I bought XXL white hoodie off internet and found XXL white sweat pants at resale shop fore 25 bucks. They fit over all the layers I can pile on. I'm too tall to fit in to tyvek suits.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

Makes friends with a railroader for disposable tyvek suits, or give Jim Jones a buzz over @ prairiwinddecoys.com for a really nice white suit (waterproof/breathable/screen printed snow goose tails) he sells.

Good luck


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I went with a XXL white sweatshirt and white painters pants. I bought them big enough to put layers under and worked great this early winter. I wouldn't imagine they would be much good during the mid to late winter season. For the later season I went with a white parka and bibs.


----------



## qep11 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Guys!!!! I ordered several tyvek suits "for the guys that forget their whites (LOL sooooo true)" using the website Chris provided and a nice coat from Jim! Thanks again-


----------

